
Woz is doing car commercials again - ciscoriordan
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/12/woz-is-doing-car-commercials-again.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheSecretDiaryOfSteveJobs+%28The+Secret+Diary+of+Steve+Jobs%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
j_baker
That _would_ be the kind of car dealership commercials you see in Silicon
Valley...

